# Monolithic PA-1600 amp connection question



## roads31 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello all-

I picked up a pair of Monolithic PA-1600's that I don't have the cables for, I do have some DIN connectors but have a question regarding the pinout printed on the cover. Some of the pinout makes sense, some doesn't. Would like to feel certain before I apply power.
Any advice?

Thanks,
Gary


----------

